# Best All Around Board Under $300



## montewrxmjm (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey all. I just got into snowboarding and am ready to buy my first board. I need a good all around board. I am 5'10, 165lbs size 11 shoe. There's some good sales going on now so im looking for a board on sale thats usually around $300. Thx for the help


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

check craigslist.. usualy can find new boards not used or bearly used for good prices.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Was in the same boat as you a month ago - and craigslist is a good choice. My brother found a Salomon Prospect for 135, I found my board for 150. That, or check SierraSnowboard...my vote might go for the GNU CHB MTX (yes, thats a board...) $200 for magnetraction!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

it works magic that site.. i scored a brand new never used burton blunt 08 for 200.. someone won it in a raffle and they dont snowboard.. so one persons garbage is anothers gold lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

man, i am really liking the forum recon a lot! it does me very well. The msrp is at $300 or a little over, but a lot places are selling it for $250 or less now. I would suggest at least checking into it. It's a freaking awesome board for the price.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

werd on the craigslist, i scored a white collection board for 300 and co1 bindings for 150. all 2008, all brand new


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I just grabbed a Rome Artifact 156, with bindings for $300, check the ski shop!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Are prices usually cheaper at end of season clearouts (now) versus preseason (sept-oct)??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

man, where the hell are you guys finding these good deals on craigs list? I can never find anything worth buying on there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

My buddy works at hte alpine haus.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ride Concept TMS or Ride Society boards are going for $299.99 shipped on sierrasnowboard.com Both great all mount boards that can do anything. Just picked up a ride concept TMS 156 for next year


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> man, where the hell are you guys finding these good deals on craigs list? I can never find anything worth buying on there.


Snowboard deals are abundant on Craigslist in Colorado. I've never really looked elsewhere. Ebay is another good option, I've seen some nice boards go on ebay for nothing compared to retail.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Snowboard deals are abundant on Craigslist in Colorado. I've never really looked elsewhere. Ebay is another good option, I've seen some nice boards go on ebay for nothing compared to retail.


mos def. i was just patient. i checked craigslist periodically (every day or two during my lunch hour at work; its not like im doin anything anyways) and hit a winner after about a week


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

I just picked up a new Burton Custom 162 for $250. I know there aren't a whole lot Burton fans on this board, but for $250, I thought it was a steal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

scottland said:


> I just picked up a new Burton Custom 162 for $250. I know there aren't a whole lot Burton fans on this board, but for $250, I thought it was a steal.


where did you buy it at. pm me


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my Burton Custom for $250 too! Check sierrasnowboard.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Riderintraining said:


> where did you buy it at. pm me


considering this was 8 months ago, you might not be able to get the same deal....
Although Sierrasnowboard.com does in fact have the Custom for 250, however there are only very small sizes left: 144 and 148.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

montewrxmjm said:


> Hey all. I just got into snowboarding and am ready to buy my first board. I need a good all around board. I am 5'10, 165lbs size 11 shoe. There's some good sales going on now so im looking for a board on sale thats usually around $300. Thx for the help


i can recommend the board that i just bought.
Its on sierrasnowboard.com 
Jeremy Jones 08
Its a park oriented board but its on sale for like 270!
Steezy.
They have a 151 in stock i think.
a good size
Cheers! and stick with the sport!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

SummitAtSnoq said:


> i can recommend the board that i just bought.
> Its on sierrasnowboard.com
> Jeremy Jones 08
> Its a park oriented board but its on sale for like 270!
> ...


the OP was 8 months ago homie...i'm pretty sure he has a board by now.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Last years Rome Agent. If you can find one, it will be $300 or less.


----------

